# Transport from Manchester to Waxstock.



## zoomzoom (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello.

I am planning on driving from Manchester to Waxstock 

The aim is to leave Manchester early then drive back after the event to try and save on hotel cost and want to 
spend more time with the family as its Bank Holiday and I am usually working. 
If I can get enough people I will drive a 9 seater bus to the event - so effectively I have 8 spaces up for grabs. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Top Car Detailing (Aug 5, 2012)

I might be going but not shure if I can get the shift changed around will only know next week were abouts are you besed thanks.


----------



## zoomzoom (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi. 
Thanks for your interest. I am based in South Manchester 
but can do different pick ups around the city.

Good luck with the shift change pal.


----------

